# A little NE fishin'



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Hit the NE for a couple days and found tough fishing. It was considerably slower than expected. Water temps must be dropping quick, as the fish seemed kinda sluggish. We hooked 12 steelhead, 12 whitefish, 2 atlantics and 1 laker. Saw old salmon all over the place, including a couple coho. I was quite surprised to see so many working the gravel still. Maybe a Halloween push of kings by the look of things.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Way to go! Quite the mixed bag you have there! You say slow fishing but that looks like a good day to me!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice job ! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow only 12 I'm disappointed.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Hit the NE for a couple days and found tough fishing. It was considerably slower than expected. Water temps must be dropping quick, as the fish seemed kinda sluggish. We hooked 12 steelhead, 12 whitefish, 2 atlantics and 1 laker. Saw old salmon all over the place, including a couple coho. I was quite surprised to see so many working the gravel still. Maybe a Halloween push of kings by the look of things.


Awesome job! When can I hit the river with ya?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice! You give me hope that I can catch my first East side steelhead this fall/winter. The west side was nice to me this past week.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like a damn fun trip! Wtg!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Sorry to sound negative, but 12 steelhead in two days is nothing. The NE is much, much better than that. Granted, conditions haven't setup there like they have in the NW, but I was still expecting more. I didn't fish all that hard though, so I'm sure more effort would equal a few more fish.



redneckman said:


> Very nice! You give me hope that I can catch my first East side steelhead this fall/winter. The west side was nice to me this past week.


The West side is easy as pie this fall. Hard NW winds and rain almost everyday; how can you not hook? The East side cannot catch a break! Very little rain and NO WIND. Oh well, I'll still be heading East all fall/winter :coolgleam...


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I battled the NW wind today. Got a late start 930-5 today. Landed two lost two. All on spawn no particular color.
The fish did seem more sluggish than usual.
Saw A LOT of trash along the AS most of it was picnic type s**t.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

herb09 said:


> Wow only 12 I'm disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea really herb !! I expected way more ! Wtg Jon..

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice job and nice pics there A.S.:coolgleam That water looks real low there on the A.S., quite narrow in that spot :lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Yea really herb !! I expected way more ! Wtg Jon..
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What can I say, I suck bro...:lol:


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Incredible multispecies action there. You get the whites while float fishing for the other species?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Incredible multispecies action there. You get the whites while float fishing for the other species?


Not this trip, that was just something to do around dusk. However, yes, it does happen. There were whities surfacing at Foote dam, and I could feel their light bites on my bags. They were thick out at the mouth as well.

On this trip, we encountered/saw kings, coho, atlantics, steelhead, lake trout, whitefish and walleyes. That's just how Lake Huron is, mixed bag city.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Not this trip, that was just something to do around dusk. However, yes, it does happen. There were whities surfacing at Foote dam, and I could feel their light bites on my bags. They were thick out at the mouth as well.
> 
> On this trip, we encountered/saw kings, coho, atlantics, steelhead, lake trout, whitefish and walleyes. That's just how Lake Huron is, mixed bag city.


I'll be over that way Friday, but not sure where abouts, plan is to troll the bay for eyes. Got me thinking of grabbing the river gear though.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I'll be over that way Friday, but not sure where abouts, plan is to troll the bay for eyes. Got me thinking of grabbing the river gear though.


There isn't a bay at the mouth of the Ausable river, although Saginaw Bay is just south of there. There are lots of shore fishing opportunities right in the city of Oscoda, if you decide to go that far. It is another 90 minutes past Bay City. You will almost surely find better Walleye fishing closer to Bay City, but there are Eyes caught from the Ausable pier quite a bit.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> There isn't a bay at the mouth of the Ausable river, although Saginaw Bay is just south of there. There are lots of shore fishing opportunities right in the city of Oscoda, if you decide to go that far. It is another 90 minutes past Bay City. You will almost surely find better Walleye fishing closer to Bay City, but there are Eyes caught from the Ausable pier quite a bit.


I was talking about the Sag. bay. Just not sure on what access point.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

A.S. - awesome.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Great job out there! I'm looking forward to hitting the N/E this weekend. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Dare I say that this monstrous cloud of yellow over the state is EXACTLY what the steelhead doctor ordered for the A.S.?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Invisible (Sep 3, 2008)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Dare I say that this monstrous cloud of yellow over the state is EXACTLY what the steelhead doctor ordered for the A.S.?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You may as well say it. Your deer season is pretty much a mess. Your neighbors hunt your stands and kill P&Y ten points while you're fishing. You cannot even play deer guide during the youth hunt successfully... With what, six bucks on the field in front of you?

Yeah, you better 

B. S.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Invisible said:


> You may as well say it. Your deer season is pretty much a mess. Your neighbors hunt your stands and kill P&Y ten points while you're fishing. You cannot even play deer guide during the youth hunt successfully... With what, six bucks on the field in front of you?
> 
> Yeah, you better
> 
> B. S.


Ouch! That is cold, sir! I try to keep my deer hunting calamities off the world wide web, but they are out now. It's probably time for me to hang up the .270 and the pin rod and just drink coffee with the old guys in the morning. ( :
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice looking fish guys. 

Be Here Now


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Those fish are always bright dimes when you're fishing 200 yards from the lake


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

GVSUKUSH said:


> ausable_steelhead said:
> 
> 
> > Those fish are always bright dimes when you're fishing 200 yards from the lake
> ...


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

No more big browns from that area anymore Jon?


----------

